# IF I were to open a yarn store, I would want these 2 tools in it for the customers' use:



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

$700.00 Heavy Duty Ball Winder from Nancy's Knit-Knacks: http://www.amazon.com/Nancys-Knit-Knacks-HDBW-Heavy-Winder/dp/B0039ZGFWU/ref=sr_1_54?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1422154763&sr=1-54&keywords=yarn+guide

$375.00 Heavy Duty Swift from Nancy's Knit-Knacks: http://www.amazon.com/Nancys-Knit-Knacks-NAN-SWT-Heavy-Swift/dp/B0096S9EQS/ref=sr_1_95?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1422154868&sr=1-95&keywords=yarn+guide

Since I have absolutely no intention of ever opening any kind of store, these are just sitting in my Amazon wishlist, with no desire to ever purchase them.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

If you ever open a yarn store, I hope some of your customers can afford those beauties!


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

In my fav LYS they have that type of swift...the ball winder is electric. They do the winding for you. I have a swift and winder at home....but sometimes have them wind my yarn just so I can watch it! :XD:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

(I stuck a British call box media cabinet on my Amazon wishlist out of pure whimsy and completely forgot about it, and my kids almost bought it for me for Christmas! Would have been a great place for storing yarn!)


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

jvallas said:


> (I stuck a British call box media cabinet on my Amazon wishlist out of pure whimsy and completely forgot about it, and my kids almost bought it for me for Christmas! Would have been a great place for storing yarn!)


that would be so cool to have just think what your friends would say
:thumbup:


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

jvallas said:


> (I stuck a British call box media cabinet on my Amazon wishlist out of pure whimsy and completely forgot about it, and my kids almost bought it for me for Christmas! Would have been a great place for storing yarn!)


LOL! That could have been a hoot!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

standsalonewolf said:


> that would be so cool to have just think what your friends would say
> :thumbup:


Yeah, they'd say, "How did you possibly squeeze one more thing into that one bedroom condo???" LOL


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> LOL! That could have been a hoot!


Maybe my birthday!


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

I wish I could afford the ball winder, made me one out of a cardboard tube, works but easier with a winder.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

And you could have a nice spinning wheel so people could spin their yarn to their liking.
It would be fun to own store like this and it would be fun to be there.
Always something to do and someone to see.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

jvallas said:


> If you ever open a yarn store, I hope some of your customers can afford those beauties!


Would be nice to win a lottery!
Then you'll just have a nice big playroom and don't worry about sales.
It is nice to dream...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jvallas said:


> (I stuck a British call box media cabinet on my Amazon wishlist out of pure whimsy and completely forgot about it, and my kids almost bought it for me for Christmas! Would have been a great place for storing yarn!)


Oh! Now I want one! Of course, I'd prefer it be police box blue.  Lots of storage space for yarn and WIPs _and_ visible but inaccessible to felines!!

I don't have to worry about anyone buying me anything on any of my wishlists. No one knows about them or has access to them.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

The call box is awesome!
I have big sarcophagus in my living room.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

peppered said:


> Would be nice to win a lottery!
> Then you'll just have a nice big playroom and don't worry about sales.
> It is nice to dream...


Don't think that thought hasn't crossed my mind! :twisted:

However, the idea of paying voluntary taxes keeps me from buying lottery tickets; it's against my principles. I'll have to find that lottery ticket blowing in the wind ... and unsigned. Hereabouts, the government runs public service announcements telling lottery ticket buyers to sign the ticket as soon as they buy it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

peppered said:


> The call box is awesome!
> I have big sarcophagus in my living room.


You can make your own coffin - which, while you're alive, can serve as a bookshelf, storage unit, or coffee table! I've toyed with the idea, but that's all ... so far. :twisted: 
http://www.northwoodscasket.com/build-your-own-coffin


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You can make your own coffin - which, while you're alive, can serve as a bookshelf, storage unit, or coffee table! I've toyed with the idea, but that's all ... so far. :twisted:
> http://www.northwoodscasket.com/build-your-own-coffin


One year on Halloween, we laid the sarcophagus down on set of cubes and I laid inside of it wrapped in sheet and with candles all around. Just hilarious.
It was tight. It has narrow shelves inside for CD's.
I always said to my b/f. If I die first, I want to be buried in it but he has to carve the middle little more to close the lid


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> $700.00 Heavy Duty Ball Winder from Nancy's Knit-Knacks: http://www.amazon.com/Nancys-Knit-Knacks-HDBW-Heavy-Winder/dp/B0039ZGFWU/ref=sr_1_54?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1422154763&sr=1-54&keywords=yarn+guide
> 
> $375.00 Heavy Duty Swift from Nancy's Knit-Knacks: http://www.amazon.com/Nancys-Knit-Knacks-NAN-SWT-Heavy-Swift/dp/B0096S9EQS/ref=sr_1_95?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1422154868&sr=1-95&keywords=yarn+guide
> 
> Since I have absolutely no intention of ever opening any kind of store, these are just sitting in my Amazon wishlist, with no desire to ever purchase them.


Me neither no matter the price. Not even for free. I don't buy dust collectors. LOL


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

when my parents died the father of my sisters boyfriend tried to talk me into having cardboard coffins. I told him where to go


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

skinny minnie said:


> when my parents died the father of my sisters boyfriend tried to talk me into having cardboard coffins. I told him where to go


They aren't cheap either, we looked at them when a friend died as we were being encouraged to go "green", the next one was a cane basket coffin, to which my sister said we weren't burying her best friend in a picnic hamper.

Jessica-Jean if you were ever to open a yarn shop it would for ever be filled with KP members.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

IF I ever won the lottery, I would buy a boarding establishment and only knitter/crocheters would be allowed to stay, we would have a room filled with yarn, just like a LYS, walk in and take what you need as it will be included in with your board and lodgings. Well I can dream cant I.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Have a look at Doodlestop's website here in the UK. They have lovely winders and multi use swifts for far less.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

These look like the "creme de la creme". I especially like the ballwinder. It's beautiful one.


----------



## Patchoulirose (Mar 25, 2014)

I have to laugh! This conversation started with yarn winders and swifts and ended up with a link to a website detailing how to build your own coffin! I love this place!! Lol


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I will have to tell my Adult Children that I would like an English telephone box, post box the old type or a Blue Police box that we used to have when I was a child in England. 

My girlfriend would like to open a wool shop and as I work full time I told her I could work once a month on a Friday and then on a Saturday as well. All we need is lots of wool, patterns, samples, needles and the bits and pieces and also of course cross stitch like The Wool Inn in Penrith have. 

I also have a wool winder I put it on lay by and my husband gave it to me as a Christmas Present I am lucky I can choose my own birthday and Christmas presents. For my 40th Wedding Anniversary my sister in England bought me a coffee pot in the shape of an English Telephone Box and from my hubby I bought myself a Royal Doulton figurine which is beautiful.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

The tools are for the customer to use,not purchase.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

jvallas said:


> (I stuck a British call box media cabinet on my Amazon wishlist out of pure whimsy and completely forgot about it, and my kids almost bought it for me for Christmas! Would have been a great place for storing yarn!)


I would love that!! :-D


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

I prefer this:
http://urnabios.com
quote=Jessica-Jean]You can make your own coffin - which, while you're alive, can serve as a bookshelf, storage unit, or coffee table! I've toyed with the idea, but that's all ... so far. :twisted:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

suzy-kate said:


> Jessica-Jean if you were ever to open a yarn shop it would for ever be filled with KP members.


I second that and hasn't this thread taken a wonderfully unexpected turn.
There's an old phone box just a couple of minutes away which is never used and probably doesn't work. I wonder if the council would sell it to me :lol:


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You can make your own coffin - which, while you're alive, can serve as a bookshelf, storage unit, or coffee table! I've toyed with the idea, but that's all ... so far. :twisted:
> http://www.northwoodscasket.com/build-your-own-coffin


Now that's funny..... years ago I used to say I wanted one of these in my living room with plants and/or books in it.... then when the time came to use it, my boys could joke about it at my funeral! there should be laughter over the fun and silly times I always say... not tears over the should-have-beens.
Anyway, now that the cost of a funeral has become outrageously expensive, I've decided on cremation.... but I did save a copy of the building plans, just in case!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

If you open a yarn store, many of us will come and support you. It would be fun. You could impart your infinite wisdom on us.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

I can certainly confirm the ball winder--or at least the customer version of it. It is one of my recent presents and it is sooo.... much better than the Knit Picks one I was using before. Just last night I decided to use the K P one because I only needed to wind 1/2 ball of yarn. Guess what, I ended up re-winding it again on my Nancy's, the other ball was such a mess.

I can imagine the swift is equally as wonderful to use but I do get good service from my Amish swift and the fact that it comes apart and stores in such small, flat box is a nice bonus.



Jessica-Jean said:


> $700.00 Heavy Duty Ball Winder from Nancy's Knit-Knacks: http://www.amazon.com/Nancys-Knit-Knacks-HDBW-Heavy-Winder/dp/B0039ZGFWU/ref=sr_1_54?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1422154763&sr=1-54&keywords=yarn+guide
> 
> $375.00 Heavy Duty Swift from Nancy's Knit-Knacks: http://www.amazon.com/Nancys-Knit-Knacks-NAN-SWT-Heavy-Swift/dp/B0096S9EQS/ref=sr_1_95?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1422154868&sr=1-95&keywords=yarn+guide
> 
> Since I have absolutely no intention of ever opening any kind of store, these are just sitting in my Amazon wishlist, with no desire to ever purchase them.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

If you open a yarn shop, I will be there. I can picture myself buying some wonderful yarn and using these great tools to wind it. AND you would be there, too! 

I am very fortunate to have a wonderful LYS here in town, with a very friendly owner who sells lovely yarn and who lets me wind it on her winder that looks a lot like this one, but with a different swift. Actually, the shop only lacks you, Jessica Jean!


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

I wand a TARDIS for my stash. Bigger on the inside...


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

So the yarn swift looks like old curtain rods. How much does that cost. I guess there is gold tucked in some where or maybe diamonds ya know diamonds are a girls best friend. lol lol


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Don't think that thought hasn't crossed my mind! :twisted:
> 
> However, the idea of paying voluntary taxes keeps me from buying lottery tickets; it's against my principles. I'll have to find that lottery ticket blowing in the wind ... and unsigned. Hereabouts, the government runs public service announcements telling lottery ticket buyers to sign the ticket as soon as they buy it.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Patchoulirose said:


> I have to laugh! This conversation started with yarn winders and swifts and ended up with a link to a website detailing how to build your own coffin! I love this place!! Lol


I was saying the same thing.

That ball winder looks great, should be for that price. Not one I would ever be able to afford. I have one red & white (I think it is a royal) for a lot of years and still works great. Was well worth what ever I paid for it (don't remember) but wasn't to expensive.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ElyseKnox said:


> I can certainly confirm the ball winder--or at least the customer version of it. It is one of my recent presents and it is sooo.... much better than the Knit Picks one I was using before. Just last night I decided to use the K P one because I only needed to wind 1/2 ball of yarn. Guess what, I ended up re-winding it again on my Nancy's, the other ball was such a mess.
> 
> I can imagine the swift is equally as wonderful to use but I do get good service from my Amish swift and the fact that it comes apart and stores in such small, flat box is a nice bonus.


I guess swifts and ball winders are right up there with sock blockers for me. Better left in the store so I can buy more quality yarn. IMHO


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Gosh that heavy duty winder looks good. If only avaialable in Europe. I bought one on Etsy, gosh it is rubbish........


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You can make your own coffin - which, while you're alive, can serve as a bookshelf, storage unit, or coffee table! I've toyed with the idea, but that's all ... so far. :twisted:
> http://www.northwoodscasket.com/build-your-own-coffin


__________________________________________________

The amazing things one can find on the internet to make ..


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

If I could have those things, I wouldn't want them in a yarn shop, I would want them for myself. Selfish, I am 

However, if I had a yarn shop, perhaps I would buy two, one set for me and one for the shop. I do have an Amish swift, but my ball-winder is disappointing. And if I had a yarn shop, it would have a book store and a tv room (for mindless knitters) and a place for meetings where you could just bring your knitting and not have to buy from the shop (I could only have this shop if I won the Lottery and didn't need it to make money). And an endless coffee pot and a tea kettle, and a supply of yummy goodies (and wipes to clean ones hands so no sticky got on the yarn). As you can see, I've thought about this a lot.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

The personal model is not nearly as expensive.



mombr4 said:


> I was saying the same thing.
> 
> That ball winder looks great, should be for that price. Not one I would ever be able to afford. I have one red & white (I think it is a royal) for a lot of years and still works great. Was well worth what ever I paid for it (don't remember) but wasn't to expensive.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Ms Jessica Jean, you are a jewel!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

So now I'm thinking we ought to all move to a central location and open a huge shop in a hangar or something, and all come there all the time. We're a pretty compatible lot, after all. We could combine our stashes and not have to purchase inventory, so we could use the proceeds to buy all the things like ball winders and computer apps and the other things we always say we need.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

A lady I knit with has a ball winder like the one pictured. She does a lot of spinning and needs something that will accomodate large amounts of yarn. She brought it to the library where we knit, and those with yarn to wind tried it out. I had never seen one like that before.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Beachkc said:


> Ms Jessica Jean, you are a jewel!


I agree.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You can make your own coffin - which, while you're alive, can serve as a bookshelf, storage unit, or coffee table! I've toyed with the idea, but that's all ... so far. :twisted:
> http://www.northwoodscasket.com/build-your-own-coffin


...or, you could KNIT one...

http://web.orange.co.uk/article/quirkies/Funeral_directors_offer_woollen_coffins


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

A computer for easy access to patterns and instructional videos and lots of samples to show how various yarns look when worked up.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> IF I ever won the lottery, I would buy a boarding establishment and only knitter/crocheters would be allowed to stay, we would have a room filled with yarn, just like a LYS, walk in and take what you need as it will be included in with your board and lodgings. Well I can dream cant I.


That sounds line a fun place! :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I second that and hasn't this thread taken a wonderfully unexpected turn.
> There's an old phone box just a couple of minutes away which is never used and probably doesn't work. I wonder if the council would sell it to me :lol:


Can't hurt to ask!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean, I think you meant the store would purchase them to wind balls for the customers in the store. They sure look like they are up to the job. In my fantasy yarn store, I'd like an open room or alcove with a huge window overlooking a lovely view or garden, complete with a circle of comfy chairs where customers could exchange ideas. The coffee pot and light refreshments would be nice, too. Most of all, the staff would have to be friendly, patient and helpful to one and all. The 'back room' would be my art studio where I could continue to paint throughout the day. That room would be surrounded by windows.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

samdog13 said:


> I wand a TARDIS for my stash. Bigger on the inside...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

You would be an awesome store owner with your knowledge and consideration for what you would have for your customers/students. That is a pretty super ball winder and swift. Not that you wouldn't get a little use out of both. &#128516;


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Donnathomp said:


> Lottery winners in Quebec are not taxed on the winnings. I quote:
> 
> Lottery winnings are not taxable. Therefore no federal or provincial taxes are payable on the winnings themselves. However, revenue generated by this capital (interest or other revenue) is taxable.
> 
> I do not gamble but always thought this was an interesting point.


I consider the mere purchase of lottery tickets to be the payment of voluntary taxes; therefore I don't buy them.

I'm also in a strange tax situation. Dual citizenship - US and Canada = should I ever win anything, the IRS would want (lion's) its share. Best I not win in the first place!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> So now I'm thinking we ought to all move to a central location and open a huge shop in a hangar or something, and all come there all the time. We're a pretty compatible lot, after all. We could combine our stashes and not have to purchase inventory, so we could use the proceeds to buy all the things like ball winders and computer apps and the other things we always say we need.


Not far from here is a joint base...includes most of the military services...Lakehurst, NJ...where the Hindenburg (sp?) went down. A massive building...hanger...on the property where it was housed is still there and in use. If the gov't. ever decides to close the base (fat chance), I bet every member of KP could fit their collective stashes in there and still have room to open their fantasy yarn shop.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Those are very nice tools. My LYS winds the yarn for customers too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Finnsbride said:


> A computer for easy access to patterns and instructional videos and lots of samples to show how various yarns look when worked up.


No. No samples but the ones visiting knitters/crocheters work up.
In my experience, yarn worked up by someone else never works up that way in my own hands. Only working it myself can tell me if I will like it or not. I can't be the only one for whom that's true.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I love the call box but I would want all the little windows encased with glass so that it would be dust free. Always fun to dream--it is like you can reach out and touch that dream!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean;
If you open I yarn shop ---- I am moving to Canada.
I think you are so knowledgeable on our craft. I know your shop would only carry the proper supply's.

Add it to your "wish list". Strange things happen.!!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

The second one looks like the bottom of a stand attached to wood. Give it a go and see if you can make one!!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No. No samples but the ones visiting knitters/crocheters work up.
> In my experience, yarn worked up by someone else never works up that way in my own hands. Only working it myself can tell me if I will like it or not. I can't be the only one for whom that's true.


Same here.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

That would buy a LOT of yarn....


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice, one of our LYS's has that ball winder, but older and with a lovely patina from all the yarn that's been wound on it. They have an all wood swift that is also lovely, but different from the one you show. And I'd certainly enjoy going to your store with that kind of consideration.


----------



## Bpcrafty (Aug 21, 2011)

If I still had all the Legos I bought my boys when they were growing up I could make these...

http://www.edparadis.com/legoballwinder/


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

JessicaJean, If you open your shop in a hanger we could have Japanese sleeping pods lining one wall and a kitchen in one end, we would never have to leave. :XD:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> JessicaJean, If you open your shop in a hanger we could have Japanese sleeping pods lining one wall and a kitchen in one end, we would never have to leave. :XD:


Have you seen the size of those capsules?? 6 ft 7 in by 3 ft 3 in by 4 ft 1 in !! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capsule_hotel
Maybe that's big enough for your normal Japanese person, but I don't think I'd like to box my 6', 255 lb. self into one anytime soon. I'm not generally claustrophobic, but that could change.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> $700.00 Heavy Duty Ball Winder from Nancy's Knit-Knacks: http://www.amazon.com/Nancys-Knit-Knacks-HDBW-Heavy-Winder/dp/B0039ZGFWU/ref=sr_1_54?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1422154763&sr=1-54&keywords=yarn+guide
> 
> $375.00 Heavy Duty Swift from Nancy's Knit-Knacks: http://www.amazon.com/Nancys-Knit-Knacks-NAN-SWT-Heavy-Swift/dp/B0096S9EQS/ref=sr_1_95?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1422154868&sr=1-95&keywords=yarn+guide
> 
> Since I have absolutely no intention of ever opening any kind of store, these are just sitting in my Amazon wishlist, with no desire to ever purchase them.


Well, Jessica, while Amazon's price on the swift is close to retail prices, the price on that ball winder there is nearly 3 times the retail cost at Paradise Fibers (I just looked). Don't think I'd buy it from Amazon either. And Craftsy is having a drawing for one at the moment as well. If I win it, I'll have to gift someone with my ancient Royal.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

flyssie said:


> I prefer this:
> http://urnabios.com
> quote=Jessica-Jean]You can make your own coffin - which, while you're alive, can serve as a bookshelf, storage unit, or coffee table! I've toyed with the idea, but that's all ... so far. :twisted:


It took me a minute to figure this one out but after my astonishment I thought "What an amazing idea!" Now to decide which tree I would like to be and where I could I be planted where no one would want to cut me down LOL!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, if you had a yarn shop I would be there constantly just to shop, knit, and learn from you. I can't think of a more enjoyable way to spend my time.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Such a deal! Think I'll order both. In my dreams&#128563;


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> $700.00 Heavy Duty Ball Winder from Nancy's Knit-Knacks: http://www.amazon.com/Nancys-Knit-Knacks-HDBW-Heavy-Winder/dp/B0039ZGFWU/ref=sr_1_54?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1422154763&sr=1-54&keywords=yarn+guide
> 
> $375.00 Heavy Duty Swift from Nancy's Knit-Knacks: http://www.amazon.com/Nancys-Knit-Knacks-NAN-SWT-Heavy-Swift/dp/B0096S9EQS/ref=sr_1_95?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1422154868&sr=1-95&keywords=yarn+guide
> 
> Since I have absolutely no intention of ever opening any kind of store, these are just sitting in my Amazon wishlist, with no desire to ever purchase them.


On the other hand, I think you're worth far more than that. Just sayin' ;~D.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> IF I ever won the lottery, I would buy a boarding establishment and only knitter/crocheters would be allowed to stay, we would have a room filled with yarn, just like a LYS, walk in and take what you need as it will be included in with your board and lodgings. Well I can dream cant I.


Sign me up, I want to be your first customer!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Ohhh...I LOVE that idea!! Please let it be in Oregon!!!!....



maryann1701 said:


> IF I ever won the lottery, I would buy a boarding establishment and only knitter/crocheters would be allowed to stay, we would have a room filled with yarn, just like a LYS, walk in and take what you need as it will be included in with your board and lodgings. Well I can dream cant I.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

samdog13 said:


> I wand a TARDIS for my stash. Bigger on the inside...


Second that, though my gs bought me the miniature, coffee mug sized one for Christmas, & that's really all I need!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Now that is a good idea.....and think of the friends; coffee/tea clatches we could have and just a jolly good time all around.......



cydneyjo said:


> So now I'm thinking we ought to all move to a central location and open a huge shop in a hangar or something, and all come there all the time. We're a pretty compatible lot, after all. We could combine our stashes and not have to purchase inventory, so we could use the proceeds to buy all the things like ball winders and computer apps and the other things we always say we need.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

oh...wouldn't this be nice....I could become a "resident" in a place like this!!



morningstar said:


> Jessica-Jean, I think you meant the store would purchase them to wind balls for the customers in the store. They sure look like they are up to the job. In my fantasy yarn store, I'd like an open room or alcove with a huge window overlooking a lovely view or garden, complete with a circle of comfy chairs where customers could exchange ideas. The coffee pot and light refreshments would be nice, too. Most of all, the staff would have to be friendly, patient and helpful to one and all. The 'back room' would be my art studio where I could continue to paint throughout the day. That room would be surrounded by windows.


----------



## mkaufmann (May 15, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You can make your own coffin - which, while you're alive, can serve as a bookshelf, storage unit, or coffee table! I've toyed with the idea, but that's all ... so far. :twisted:
> http://www.northwoodscasket.com/build-your-own-coffin


What a great laugh. I can still see my mother when my father died. We were at the funeral home and we had to buy a box for the ashes. The price shocked her and when we left she let out her fury. She had told him multiple times to make them some boxes. In her defence he was a carpenter.


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You can make your own coffin - which, while you're alive, can serve as a bookshelf, storage unit, or coffee table! I've toyed with the idea, but that's all ... so far. :twisted:
> http://www.northwoodscasket.com/build-your-own-coffin


Interesting, but not in the market yet. Maybe I'll bookmark this page so I'll know what to tell my family. Thanks for the information about the use as a piece of furniture.


----------



## mrh (Jun 26, 2014)

I still like the idea of the tardis. Whatever we use to store yarn, it simply MUST be bigger on the inside.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You can make your own coffin - which, while you're alive, can serve as a bookshelf, storage unit, or coffee table! I've toyed with the idea, but that's all ... so far. :twisted:
> http://www.northwoodscasket.com/build-your-own-coffin


LOL Love your posts Jessica-Jean


----------



## Paintpuddle (Jun 25, 2014)

All yarn stores don't provide a free ball winding service?? I feel blessed then that all the LYS in my vicinity have this service, cause hubby isn't always available to help wind balls with me.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Oh No! I draw the line at making my own coffin! Or anyone else's either.
And then to have it in the living room...waiting...waiting...
Too creepy for me.
My son likes to joke that they'll put me in a jar of formaldehyde and set it in the living room (with me in it, naked of course) so people can say "Hello" when they visit! I suspect people would stop coming, LOL!


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Jessica-Jean you have definitely made my day, with your humor. I don't think I've laughed this much in a long time. Thank you.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean, if you opened a yarn store I would drive the 2 hour trip to Montreal just to use those two pieces of equipment


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Good point.


Jessica-Jean said:


> No. No samples but the ones visiting knitters/crocheters work up.
> In my experience, yarn worked up by someone else never works up that way in my own hands. Only working it myself can tell me if I will like it or not. I can't be the only one for whom that's true.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

JJ - with your wealth of knowledge about lots of things, you would be amazing as a yarn shop owner. As for the do-it-yourself coffin, that has been a running joke between me and my son for years.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Very good idea. If you were to open a store, I would come there.


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

The lottery ticket is a fun thought. I have never bought one-have better places for my money, but did find one blowing in the wind on a parking lot. Didn't know what it was, but the person with me said, "you are a winner". Back inside the shop and came home with $2.00! Wow, some winner I am so I think I will just
keep knitting,
One More Row


----------



## yeshbetha (Feb 14, 2013)

If you ever used a Troyke swift, you'll want no other, bought mine from webs, indispensable


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

and the lovely thing about the red call box if you put screening on the inside it would keep out moths making it the perfect place to put wool yarn


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

tonyastewart said:


> and the lovely thing about the red call box if you put screening on the inside it would keep out moths making it the perfect place to put wool yarn


ooh, this is becoming more than just a whim!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

yeshbetha said:


> If you ever used a Troyke swift, you'll want no other, bought mine from webs, indispensable


Which one??

TOIKA Wooden Swift: http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/AC3E6649-4E59-4DF9-829F-37DD575AF0BA/productID/8593446D-D38C-456B-B47F-CF7E190E3085/

TOIKA Metal Swift: http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/7913AFF7-4B2C-42A7-B6E0-4648E98E46A5/productID/0AF0FFDE-60EE-4CF0-8F1A-B587CF7B527A/

TOIKA Wood and Metal Swift: http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/7913AFF7-4B2C-42A7-B6E0-4648E98E46A5/productID/D87AF1D0-BDA2-4457-9EA8-7AD23ACFB967/

TOIKA Upright Swift: http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/7913AFF7-4B2C-42A7-B6E0-4648E98E46A5/productID/D3917267-A776-4A31-968C-132905D1D7E7/


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jvallas said:


> (I stuck a British call box media cabinet on my Amazon wishlist out of pure whimsy and completely forgot about it, and my kids almost bought it for me for Christmas! Would have been a great place for storing yarn!)


Aren't they supposed to be blue? Just imagine how much yarn The Doctor's call box would hold!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Aren't they supposed to be blue? Just imagine how much yarn The Doctor's call box would hold!


I could have such a stash!

The police box is blue, but regular phone booths red. Or I think so, based on a long ago trip to Germany*, not England.

*Where I saw the Tardis.

Ok, I made that part up.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Aren't they supposed to be blue? Just imagine how much yarn The Doctor's call box would hold!


Public call boxes ( for ordinary phone calls) were red. The blue ( Dr Who) type were boxes the police used to communicate with the police station, only police had a key to these.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tonyastewart said:


> and the lovely thing about the red call box if you put screening on the inside it would keep out moths making it the perfect place to put wool yarn


Clothes moths are really, really tiny. I have yet to see any screening that would serve to bar their path to wool. They do not in any way resemble the moths that gather on a screen door in summer when the light is left on over the door. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tineola_bisselliella

http://bugguide.net/node/view/82


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Clothes moths are really, really tiny. I have yet to see any screening that would serve to bar their path to wool. They do not in any way resemble the moths that gather on a screen door in summer when the light is left on over the door.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tineola_bisselliella
> 
> http://bugguide.net/node/view/82


Is there any truth to the idea that Irish Spring soap deters them? I put it in most of my knitting bags in the hope it's true! Luckily, I like the way it smells.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Is there any truth to the idea that Irish Spring soap deters them? I put it in most of my knitting bags in the hope it's true! Luckily, I like the way it smells.


I have heard that, but I don't know. If it's got wool in it, I bag it in a Ziploc. So far, no moths have managed to bypass a zipped Ziploc.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jean-bean said:


> Public call boxes ( for ordinary phone calls) were red. The blue ( Dr Who) type were boxes the police used to communicate with the police station, only police had a key to these.


Thank you. Now I am wiser as well as older!


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> $700.00 Heavy Duty Ball Winder from Nancy's Knit-Knacks: http://www.amazon.com/Nancys-Knit-Knacks-HDBW-Heavy-Winder/dp/B0039ZGFWU/ref=sr_1_54?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1422154763&sr=1-54&keywords=yarn+guide
> 
> $375.00 Heavy Duty Swift from Nancy's Knit-Knacks: http://www.amazon.com/Nancys-Knit-Knacks-NAN-SWT-Heavy-Swift/dp/B0096S9EQS/ref=sr_1_95?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1422154868&sr=1-95&keywords=yarn+guide
> 
> Since I have absolutely no intention of ever opening any kind of store, these are just sitting in my Amazon wishlist, with no desire to ever purchase them.


The ball winder would have to automatic, not a crank winder. Otherwise, I really want one!!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I have heard that, but I don't know. If it's got wool in it, I bag it in a Ziploc. So far, no moths have managed to bypass a zipped Ziploc.


I don't know how people survived a world without Ziplocs! Or PostIts.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Which one??
> 
> TOIKA Wooden Swift: http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/AC3E6649-4E59-4DF9-829F-37DD575AF0BA/productID/8593446D-D38C-456B-B47F-CF7E190E3085/
> 
> ...


Thank you for another laugh, Jessica-Jean! Who else but you would instantly (or ever) have that information? When you write your book we'll all buy a copy! I need that right now...the laugh. We're facing one heck of a nor'easter here tomorrow.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I don't know how people survived a world without Ziplocs! Or PostIts.


I _remember_ life before plastic bags of any sort! 
There _was_ sliced bread, but it came in waxed-paper. 
Meat was wrapped in _heavier_ waxed-paper more heavily waxed. 
Shopping bags were paper, and _some_ had paper handles. 
Worsted weight yarn was wool; there _was_ no alternative. 
Baby yarn had just changed over to nylon ... at least, in the five-and-dime where _I_ shopped for yarn in the mid-fifties. 
Shoes, other than sneakers, were leather and only leather. They were frequently re-soled and/or re-heeled in their lifetimes, and those lifetimes could run to decades. (Try wearing the same shoes for even _five_ years today!)
Winter coats - for the less-than-wealthy anyway - were wool - often boiled wool. 
Gloves and mittens were leather (cowhide) with knitted wool linings. More money could get you fur-lined ones.

Life without plastic _is_ possible, but I don't picture any large-scale return to the pre-plastic era. By the way, 'plastic' includes synthetic yarns.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

morningstar said:


> Thank you for another laugh, Jessica-Jean! Who else but you would instantly (or ever) have that information? When you write your book we'll all buy a copy! I need that right now...the laugh. We're facing one heck of a nor'easter here tomorrow.


Umm ... that 'book' resides right here on KP. Every post any KP user has ever made since joining is still available. Only the Admin is able to delete them, and - for the most part - the Admin does _not_ delete posts. They have to be _really_ off-colour before there's a chance of deletion.

To search through another KPer's posts, click on the name (above the avatar in every post) to get to the user's profile. Once there, you can click on the word 'list' at the end of the line 'Number of messages posted:', and read at your leisure.

Don't expect me to ever write a book. Doing so would smack too much of work, and I am retired.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean wrote:
"There was sliced bread, but it came in waxed-paper. "

And when the bag was empty the kids took them to school and every Friday we would put our feet on them and slide up and down the room 'waxing' the floors. Those nuns at parochial school were good at pinching pennies.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

What? You didn't get them for your birthday? Bummer!
)


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

Your yarn shop sounds wonderful, CydneyJo! I'd come!



cydneyjo said:


> If I could have those things, I wouldn't want them in a yarn shop, I would want them for myself. Selfish, I am
> 
> However, if I had a yarn shop, perhaps I would buy two, one set for me and one for the shop. I do have an Amish swift, but my ball-winder is disappointing. And if I had a yarn shop, it would have a book store and a tv room (for mindless knitters) and a place for meetings where you could just bring your knitting and not have to buy from the shop (I could only have this shop if I won the Lottery and didn't need it to make money). And an endless coffee pot and a tea kettle, and a supply of yummy goodies (and wipes to clean ones hands so no sticky got on the yarn). As you can see, I've thought about this a lot.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> Jessica-Jean wrote:
> "There was sliced bread, but it came in waxed-paper. "
> 
> And when the bag was empty the kids took them to school and every Friday we would put our feet on them and slide up and down the room 'waxing' the floors. Those nuns at parochial school were good at pinching pennies.


I wasn't in school yet. We used the waxed-paper bread bags - tightly twisted - to light the coal fire in the furnace. I got to twist the paper; someone else - older - lit it and threw it into the furnace.

In boarding school - at age 12, the floor buffer turned up broken after the corridor floor had been waxed. So, the nuns decided to use the children and a woollen blanket to buff it. Big kids pulling the blanket loaded with little kids at a run up and down the hallway. To get the edges buffed, the big kids were on a blanket on their hands and knees using a fistful of blanket to buff. It _was_ a break from the usual routine!

Another trick we did was to use potato-chip bags (bought in the canteen for a nickel each) to make the rusty steel slide more slippery. I never noticed _then_, but I'm sure that loaded our skirts with both fat from the chips and wax from the bags! It did work though.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> deleted the rest of the comment:
> 
> Don't expect me to ever write a book. Doing so would smack too much of work, and I am retired.


You have given so much good information that it would be a knitters bible to have your knowledge consolidated into a book or an on line book. I have learned so much following you, I really appreciate your generosity in sharing your wealth of knowledge and knitting experience.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, if you were to open a yarn store, I would be the first in line waiting for you to open the door! :thumbup:


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You can make your own coffin - which, while you're alive, can serve as a bookshelf, storage unit, or coffee table! I've toyed with the idea, but that's all ... so far. :twisted:
> http://www.northwoodscasket.com/build-your-own-coffin


Call it: Try it before you die!


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

It's the price that puts it into the 'no intention' of ever buying isn't it?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> It's the price that puts it into the 'no intention' of ever buying isn't it?


Yup! You nailed it. I have no _need_ for that heavy duty a toy.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I wasn't in school yet. We used the waxed-paper bread bags - tightly twisted - to light the coal fire in the furnace. I got to twist the paper; someone else - older - lit it and threw it into the furnace.
> 
> In boarding school - at age 12, the floor buffer turned up broken after the corridor floor had been waxed. So, the nuns decided to use the children and a woollen blanket to buff it. Big kids pulling the blanket loaded with little kids at a run up and down the hallway. To get the edges buffed, the big kids were on a blanket on their hands and knees using a fistful of blanket to buff. It _was_ a break from the usual routine!
> 
> Another trick we did was to use potato-chip bags (bought in the canteen for a nickel each) to make the rusty steel slide more slippery. I never noticed _then_, but I'm sure that loaded our skirts with both fat from the chips and wax from the bags! It did work though.


At the end of each term at primary school the nuns had us put all the desks and chairs out in the playground, they waxed the floors and we buffed them wearing our dad's old wool socks to skate up and down the rooms and corridors. My kids went to the same school but it was all carpeted by then - softies!


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

lordy im a big girl and the thought of a what space and size my coffin coffee table would be dosent bear thinking about mind you it would make great storage though ha ha you made me laugh thankyou


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, for the "new" electronics, you have a willing Electronic Engineer. Just let me play with some Llama, Quivet, and one or two more wools to see if I can deal with them.

I can help with a majority of teaching Cross Stitch, Needle Tatting, and Crochet...some of you can finish educating me with Knitting.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Jessica-Jean, you wouldn't happen to be a Dr Who fan by any chance, would you?


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

samdog13 said:


> I wand a TARDIS for my stash. Bigger on the inside...


 I had the same thought when I read that Jessica-Jean wanted a police call box, but why stop at stash storage, when you could have space for every craft, tool and special interest. Might as well dream big.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Jessica-Jean wrote, "shoes...were frequently re-soled and or re-heeled". And the old rubber heels, if you could get them, were prized as the best markers for playing hopscotch.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Ah yes, that gap between need and want or would just like to indulge...



Jessica-Jean said:


> Yup! You nailed it. I have no _need_ for that heavy duty a toy.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... that 'book' resides right here on KP. Every post any KP user has ever made since joining is still available. Only the Admin is able to delete them, and - for the most part - the Admin does _not_ delete posts. They have to be _really_ off-colour before there's a chance of deletion.
> 
> To search through another KPer's posts, click on the name (above the avatar in every post) to get to the user's profile. Once there, you can click on the word 'list' at the end of the line 'Number of messages posted:', and read at your leisure.
> 
> Don't expect me to ever write a book. Doing so would smack too much of work, and I am retired.


 :-D


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

JJ I so appreciate your posts. Don't ever leave KP!!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> It took me a minute to figure this one out but after my astonishment I thought "What an amazing idea!" Now to decide which tree I would like to be and where I could I be planted where no one would want to cut me down LOL!


Trouble is the urn wouldn't hold much yarn while you are waiting to die. I wonder, do you get to choose which kind of tree you're going to turn into? I confess I didn't read it all...

But back to the original question, I would like a fireplace and a very large table so that you would have a good place to put pieces while you sew them together. J-J doesn't care about this as she doesn't sew things together, but lots of us do and I just don't have anyplace to do it in my little retirement cottage. The Woolie Ewe in Plano, TX has the best ball winder I've ever seen. They do it for you, but it looks easy enough - I don't know what kind it is, but it makes great cakes and they start easily from the inside with no yarn barf.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Ginny K said:


> JJ I so appreciate your posts. Don't ever leave KP!!


Second that! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Trouble is the urn wouldn't hold much yarn while you are waiting to die. I wonder, do you get to choose which kind of tree you're going to turn into? I confess I didn't read it all...
> 
> But back to the original question, I would like a fireplace and a very large table so that you would have a good place to put pieces while you sew them together. J-J doesn't care about this as she doesn't sew things together, but lots of us do and I just don't have anyplace to do it in my little retirement cottage. The Woolie Ewe in Plano, TX has the best ball winder I've ever seen. They do it for you, but it looks easy enough - I don't know what kind it is, but it makes great cakes and they start easily from the inside with no yarn barf.


You get to select 1 of I think 5 trees.

I had the same problem with no place to spread something out to stitch together until I bought a craft folding table from Joanns. It's fairly compact with the leaves closed, but opens up into a nice work space.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> Jessica-Jean, you wouldn't happen to be a Dr Who fan by any chance, would you?


I would be if it were broadcast on a station I can get. Since I refuse to pay more for packages of stations I don't watch just to get one I would watch, I do without. Yes, I could probably borrow whole seasons from the library, but the fact is I don't and am unlikely to begin.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> Jessica-Jean wrote, "shoes...were frequently re-soled and or re-heeled". And the old rubber heels, if you could get them, were prized as the best markers for playing hopscotch.


Hmm ... we never got those. What we did was collect unwanted keys, put them on a key-ring and use those for playing potsy.


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow - what pricetag!!!!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I would be if it were broadcast on a station I can get. Since I refuse to pay more for packages of stations I don't watch just to get one I would watch, I do without. Yes, I could probably borrow whole seasons from the library, but the fact is I don't and am unlikely to begin.


Jessica Jean, see whether this works for you to watch on line

Doctor Who - Space
www.space.ca/Doctor-Who
Watch full episodes of Doctor Who TV Series online in Canada for free at space.ca - Doctor Who news, photos, video and more. Free full episodes of Doctor Who ...

I checked a few listings and didn't want to sign in on any of them, so I hope this isn't a tricky one and will help you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Jessica Jean, see whether this works for you to watch on line
> 
> Doctor Who - Space
> www.space.ca/Doctor-Who
> ...


OMG!!! I may never knit again! I went to http://www.space.ca/Doctor-Who . No need to sign into anything; an episode just started playing!! I can't knit and actively keep my eyes on the action. I have no idea how many episodes I can access ... yet!

Thank you, oh _wicked_ Marilyn! :twisted:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> OMG!!! I may never knit again! I went to http://www.space.ca/Doctor-Who . No need to sign into anything; an episode just started playing!! I can't knit and actively keep my eyes on the action. I have no idea how many episodes I can access ... yet!
> 
> Thank you, oh _wicked_ Marilyn! :twisted:


Oh jealous Marilyn! It seems to only work in Canada!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Oh jealous Marilyn! It seems to only work in Canada!


If it's any consolation, I cannot watch the Comedy Network from here, and the station that carries Jon Stewart stopped carrying Stephen Colbert.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If it's any consolation, I cannot watch the Comedy Network from here, and the station that carries Jon Stewart stopped carrying Stephen Colbert.


Oh, well, win some, lose some.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

We can't have it all I guess.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance, but is the Swift also used for winding wool???


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

If there was a yarn store close to home, I would gladly volunteer to work there a couple days a week for free just for the joy of it. If anyone plans to open one near Brentwood, CA, keep me in mind.


----------



## cj2 sally (Dec 21, 2014)

Jessica-Jean, would you be taking appointments? There is only one of you and so many of us. It sounds like you are going to need lots of help!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sueandlynette said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but is the Swift also used for winding wool???


A swift serves to make skeins and to unwind the skein when winding the yarn into a ball or cake for use. Spinners and dyers are more likely to have a swift than knitters. 'Skein' in this case does not mean the neatly wound products from major manufacturers such as Lion Brand or Red Heart. It's the folded and twisted product of small makers and is also known as a 'hank'. It is best wound into a ball before use.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> Jessica-Jean wrote:
> "There was sliced bread, but it came in waxed-paper. "
> 
> And when the bag was empty the kids took them to school and every Friday we would put our feet on them and slide up and down the room 'waxing' the floors. Those nuns at parochial school were good at pinching pennies.


We didn't wax the floors, but they made a slide really slick and fast! 
Remember isenglas (probably spelled wrong). 
Also, "tennies" "court shoes" whatever you happen to call them did not come in smaller sizes than a child's 6 or 7. My son had small feet and when he started to school he wanted some so bad, but his feet were too small. Now they have them in size 0! 
We thought it was wonderful when children's sox were made in stretch material, so you didn't have to buy new sox every time you bought new shoes. My mother used to measure around my fist to get the right size.
I was on my fourth baby when what they now call a "Onesie" was introduced. I thought it was a wonder!

We can probably go on and on about these things. There's a very interesting program on Thomas Edison airing on PBS these days. Just think, among other things he gave us the incandescent lamp, the record player, and movies. Wow...We'd still be in the dark ages, I guess, without him and I think he would be very interested in how the Victor record player has morphed into whatever you call music "recordings" these days. I gave up after the IPOD shuffle (that my daughter gave me).


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, we certainly owe a lot to Edison. I've watched that program twice.

It's weird to imagine that my Philadelphia-born grandmother probably grew up in a home lit by gaslight, and my mid-west-born grandmother with kerosene lamps and/or candles. Within their lifetimes, indoor plumbing became standard, electricity spread across the nation, controlled air flight became more than a fanciful dream ... Yes, we could go on and on reminiscing about all the changes - not necessarily good - that have happened within living memory. I guess it's something older folk do more of.

The Victrola of my youth was actually a Philco. My mother gutted it in the 60s; I've got the cabinet. Maybe I should clean it up, close off the air slots, and use it for yarn storage? Better than just catching dust.

I have _yet_ to have any i-thingies. What I have though are discarded cell phones that have built in FM radio. _They_ are able to do what only my Zenith short wave radio (ca. 1968) and the car radio can do - receive the nearest PBS station. It's transmitted from Burlington, Vt, and none of the other radios in the house can get it without a rooftop antenna.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> ...Yes, we could go on and on reminiscing about all the changes - not necessarily good - that have happened within living memory...


My grandson, when he was quite young, believed that I grew up in a world that was all black and white. I adore kid logic. And really glad someone thought about adding color to our world!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jvallas said:


> My grandson, when he was quite young, believed that I grew up in a world that was all black and white. I adore kid logic. And really glad someone thought about adding color to our world!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

My great grandmother could not write her name. I have a document where she "made her mark." Her husband was a lawyer, so it's kind of hard to imagine that she wasn't even interested in writing her own name. She was very pretty and apparently (according to my grandfather) a very good mother, but my grandmother didn't like her much so I don't know what to make of that. He was an only son, so that may explain a lot. I just can't imagine not being able to read or write.

jvallas - did he think only Oz was in color? Reminds me of my grandson who thought if he held your face and looked right into your eyes no one could hear him but you. Made for an interesting Christmas one year!

Don't know what this has to do with opening a knit shop!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Dcsmith77 said:


> jvallas - did he think only Oz was in color? Reminds me of my grandson who thought if he held your face and looked right into your eyes no one could hear him but you. Made for an interesting Christmas one year!


Good question. Not sure if he'd seen the movie at the time. I love your grandson's interpretation. For anyone interested, "This American Life" (a radio and podcast program you can find online) has a very old story called "Kid Logic" that is just fascinating. And includes a story about Jesus/Martin Luther King that makes me cry if I even think about it for too long.



Dcsmith77 said:


> Don't know what this has to do with opening a knit shop!


Sometimes these threads that diverge are my favorites! As long as the original poster got his or her question answered. But there was no question this time, so we could just wander as we like.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

The "This American Life" Kid Logic show - if you only listen to the 6 minute prologue, it's time well spent: http://m.thisamericanlife.org/radio-archives/episode/188/kid-logic


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jvallas said:


> The "This American Life" Kid Logic show - if you only listen to the 6 minute prologue, it's time well spent: http://m.thisamericanlife.org/radio-archives/episode/188/kid-logic


Thank you for that link!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you for that link!


You're welcome. They seem to recycle shows an awful lot lately, but I've listened to that show since 1999and still love it. Another *great* episode is called "fiasco." The Peter Pan section makes me laugh out loud.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You can make your own coffin - which, while you're alive, can serve as a bookshelf, storage unit, or coffee table! I've toyed with the idea, but that's all ... so far. :twisted:
> http://www.northwoodscasket.com/build-your-own-coffin


 good idea some folks use them as coffee tables i've seen plenty never had one :thumbup:


----------

